# Pardner tactical shotgun



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello to all my fellow gun owners, i recently bought a pardner tactical shotgun, 16 inch barrel i believe, havent shot it yet, i read good reviews about them, and some negative ones also on the internet, i also bought the 00 buck shot .. This is strictly for home protection, i live in pittsburgh, pa .. Crime here has gotten pretty bad, my question is simple, does anyone own one? And how do you like it? How does it shoot? I think i paid 179.00 .. But like i said its just for home, i have 13 handguns, semi's and revolvers, so i thought id buy a shotgun, and since i dont hunt anymore, i didnt need to go buy an expensive one, i sold my remington 870 express mag a few years back, and yes i know how good the gun is, but didnt want to spend that much again on a shotgun, especially when i gave up hunting, and now i shoot alot at the range with my sigs, glock, xd, smith m&p ect .. But if anyone owns one, id like a lil info from you guys, instead of watching some of these clowns on youtube.. Whatcha think of the pardner tactical? Thanks ladies and gentlemen, brothers and sisters as well .. And be safe out there .. Thanks 

rocknglock


----------

